
Twitter moving to larger SoMa office space - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/10/13/BU7R1A4L88.DTL
======
kakooljay
"Bebo, with more than 24 million users [1/2 as many as Twitter], operates in
offices about three times larger than Twitter's space." Interesting...

Btw: when I cut & pasted that line, sfgate added this string: "Read more:
[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/10/13/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/10/13/BU7R1A4L88.DTL#ixzz0Tp1aY91z.) Great idea...

